# La Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta su Kalinic.



## admin (22 Agosto 2017)

Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:


*
ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*

*Comunicato AC Milan: "A seguito della nota ufficiale della Fiorentina sulle parole del nostro Direttore Sportivo e Responsabile dell’Area Tecnica al momento della firma di Nikola Kalinic, giudicate “fuori luogo e evitabili”, AC Milan intende condividere le seguenti dichiarazioni di Massimiliano Mirabelli: 
”Provo da sempre grande stima e ammirazione per la Fiorentina, la sua proprietà, i suoi manager, i suoi tifosi. Se qualcuno ha percepito nelle mie parole una mancanza di rispetto, me ne scuso. Credo fosse evidente, per il tono, la mia espressione, lo stesso linguaggio del corpo, che quanto detto non voleva che essere una battuta colloquiale, certo non un contenuto dal tono denigratorio".*


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



Oddio in effetti era parsa un'espressione piuttosto arrogante anche a me... anche se sicuramente era in tono ironico.


----------



## neoxes (22 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha ridicoli

A parte che il nesso "là"-"Fiorentina" è tutto da dimostrare, ma poi che diamine vogliono?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Agosto 2017)

Molti nemici molto onore


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Madonna ma come si fa a essere cosi permalosi . 

L'altra squadra di Milano, etichettata così da Max allora cosa dovrebbe dire


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



Firenze sarà quello che vogliono e dicono ma è un club che non ha mai vinto nulla e che sta lavorando per vincere nulla.
2 scudetti in 90 anni di storia e poco altro.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio in effetti era parsa un'espressione piuttosto arrogante anche a me... anche se sicuramente era in tono ironico.



Concordo, ha esagerato nei confronti della Fiorentina e del giocatore.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2017)

La chiara impressione è che a Mirabelli questo acquisto forzato non sia andato minimamente giù.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2017)

Ma la smettessero di fare le isteriche.

Era una battuta , madonna che palle sti perdenti cronici.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2017)

Battuta simpatica, ma non politically correct di Mirabelli, meno brillante del solito, forse nervoso?
ma era una presentazione dedicata solo ai tifosi milanisti,
potevano anche lasciar correre, 
evidentemente sanno di essere una società di secondo piano e la cosa li irrita.


----------



## neoxes (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La chiara impressione è che a Mirabelli questo acquisto forzato non sia andato minimamente giù.



Dubito che Fassone o Montella abbiano il carisma necessario per imporsi su Mirabelli. Evidentemente è arrivato un ordine dall'alto...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio in effetti era parsa un'espressione piuttosto arrogante anche a me... anche se sicuramente era in tono ironico.



Ma figurati secondo me l'ha detto senza nemmeno pensarci alla Fiorentina.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2017)

mirabelli è un tipo genuiono che non indossa maschere. Oltre al suddetto episodio, ha fatto anche un altra mezza gaffe quando tra i denti ha farfugliato una cosa tipo: "avevamo conservato la maglia numero sette..." era evidente che nella testa stesse pensando a qualche altro giocatore per la sette, tipo aube o cr7 e alla fine si sono dovuti accontentare di kalinic


----------



## alcyppa (22 Agosto 2017)

Hanno tutto sommato ragione.
Fossi un tifoso viola a sentire quelle parole sarei piuttosto infastidito

E ho avuto anche io l'impressione che Mirabelli volesse altro.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



Lasciando perdere questo comunicato, che è la perfetta spiegazione del perché scappano tutti da Firenze (Massimiliano neanche ha pensato alla Fiorentina), durante la presenzazione di Kalinic Mirabelli ha fatto capire, senza riuscire a nascondersi, di non aver gradito pienamente questo acquisto. Si vede che era l'ultima scelta. 
E secondo me è successo qualcosa col famoso sponsor, che ha fatto saltare anche l'acquisto del big.


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Dubito che Fassone o Montella abbiano il carisma necessario per imporsi su Mirabelli. Evidentemente è arrivato un ordine dall'alto...



Sono d'accordo sulla prima parte, ma non credo che Xi sia così innamorato di Kalinic 

Comunque sono fiorentino ed amo Firenze, ma la società viola ha ovviamente questa sindrome di inferiorità dovuta al "mercato piccolo". Un filino permalosi


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2017)

Sono tutti sugli scudi con il Milan, c'è poco da fare. La battuta era, per l'appunto, una battuta, che anche il più lento dei bambini avrebbe capito. Stava parlando al suo giocatore, con il solito tono paternale che ha usato con tutti i giocatori presentati. Il focus era tutto sulle prestazioni di Kalinic, non su quanto possa essere bello o brutto tornare a Firenze. Permalosi, egocentrici e perdenti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Ma dai ma questi fanno ridere. Che società ridicola.


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



Hanno ragione sta volta, il nostro Max ha sbagliato dai.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Agosto 2017)

Sono più preoccupati di una battuta che di aver perso il loro centravanti, chiediamoci come mai.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La chiara impressione è che a Mirabelli questo acquisto forzato non sia andato minimamente giù.



Eh, quando ha detto "questo numero lo avevamo conservato" e poi si è fermato subito ho provato pena per il povero Kalinic


----------



## neoxes (22 Agosto 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo sulla prima parte, ma non credo che Xi sia così innamorato di Kalinic
> 
> Comunque sono fiorentino ed amo Firenze, ma la società viola ha ovviamente questa sindrome di inferiorità dovuta al "mercato piccolo". Un filino permalosi



Come ordine non intendevo "prendete Kalinic" ma "spendete di meno".


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*


Poveri boriosetti del ca..volo. Spero falliate. Il fiorentino lo odio quasi più del pisano.... ed è tutto dire


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



Madonna, quanto sono ridicoli!

Per quanti anni ci insultano pubblicamente per presunti aiuti arbitrali? E pretendono rispetto? Poi rispetto per la societa che sta svendendo l'intera squadra per ricavare soldi prima della vendita?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono più preoccupati di una battuta che di aver perso il loro centravanti, chiediamoci come mai.



sai che gli frega a quelli, stanno smantellando la fiorentina e se trovano un acquirente disposto a pagare vendono tutto e tanti saluti


----------



## Crox93 (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La chiara impressione è che a Mirabelli questo acquisto forzato non sia andato minimamente giù.



Pensato pure io.
Comunque comunicato ridicolo fatto da una società ridicola.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma la smettessero di fare le isteriche.
> 
> Era una battuta , madonna che palle sti perdenti cronici.



E stiano buoni se no compriamo anche Chiesa


----------



## MasterGorgo (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



In un paese pieno di galantuomini il 'la'' in senso dispregiativo é veramente gretto, ma che omone rude questo ds, dovrebbe passare un mesetto qui a corte da noi raffinati scarpari, tra tessuti, arte e lasciarsi un pò andare nei dopocena...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Eh, quando ha detto "questo numero lo avevamo conservato" e poi si è fermato subito ho provato pena per il povero Kalinic



infatti come scritto qualche pagina indietro, era evidente che stesse pensando ad altri giocatori quando ha pronunciato quella frase, come per dire la sette era per cr7 o per auba ma poi abbiamo dovuto prendere kalinic


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi noi siamo il Milan, non una squadretta di periferia. Dobbiamo mantenere comunque un certo stile, pensate al Real Madrid, potreste mai immaginare una cosa simile? io no. In questo senso Mirabelli dovrebbe più occuparsi del campo e giocatori piuttosto che di queste cose. Dal punto di vista dialettico è meglio mandare Fassone in TV.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La chiara impressione è che a Mirabelli questo acquisto forzato non sia andato minimamente giù.



Sì impressione molto evidente. Lui si era esposto parecchio e sa benissimo che Kalinic è una quarta o quinta scelta, sia per il Milan che per i tifosi.

Però non credo che sia perchè è un acquisto "forzato" (da Montella secondo me), piuttosto perchè è una sua sconfitta non essendo riuscito a prendere uno dei profili superiori sbandierati in questi mesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere questo comunicato, che è la perfetta spiegazione del perché scappano tutti da Firenze (Massimiliano neanche ha pensato alla Fiorentina), durante la presenzazione di Kalinic Mirabelli ha fatto capire, senza riuscire a nascondersi, di non aver gradito pienamente questo acquisto. Si vede che era l'ultima scelta.
> E secondo me è successo qualcosa col famoso sponsor, che ha fatto saltare anche l'acquisto del big.



La storia dello sponsor non c'entra nulla di nulla con il mercato , conviene togliersi dalla testa questa associazione . 

Lo sponsor è senplicemente in ritardo per questioni extra calcistiche . 

Per il discorso Mirabelli-altro attaccante sono convinto pure io e che come noi avrebbe voluto altro ma se ( esempio ) per Pierre il prezzo è arrivato a 100e passa capisco l aver rinunciato .


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



Comunque sto Mirabelli deve cercare di parlare il meno possibile, ogni volta ci attaccano per questa cosa.

Poi speriamo anche che questo sia l'anno buono che sta squadra inutile torni in serie B.


----------



## neoxes (22 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi noi siamo il Milan, non una squadretta di periferia. Dobbiamo mantenere comunque un certo stile, pensate al Real Madrid, potreste mai immaginare una cosa simile? io no. In questo senso Mirabelli dovrebbe più occuparsi del campo e giocatori piuttosto che di queste cose. Dal punto di vista dialettico è meglio mandare Fassone in TV.



Ok, ma "là" potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa. Poteva intendere "ti rimandiamo in Croazia" oppure "ti rimandiamo in aeroporto" o che diamine ne so... Stanno facendo un processo alle intenzioni basato sulle loro supposizioni, con tanto di comunicato ufficiale. Per me è una cosa ridicola.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sì impressione molto evidente. Lui si era esposto parecchio e sa benissimo che Kalinic è una quarta o quinta scelta, sia per il Milan che per i tifosi.
> 
> Però non credo che sia perchè è un acquisto "forzato" (da Montella secondo me), piuttosto perchè è una sua sconfitta non essendo riuscito a prendere uno dei profili superiori sbandierati in questi mesi.



A QS:"Non posso sbagliare la scelta dell'attaccante".

E non si riferiva a Kalinic. Ne sono certo. Qualcosa deve essere successo.


----------



## Maximo (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



Ahahahahahah, il politically correct italiano, mi fanno ridere. Ha usato "la", hanno ragione quelli della Fiorentina ad indignarsi, avrebbe dovuto dire: "o segni o ti rispediamo alla Fiorentina" 

Mirabelli sta diventando il mio idolo, è un carroarmato, diplomazia zero e dice quello che pensa.


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A QS:"Non posso sbagliare la scelta dell'attaccante".
> 
> E non si riferiva a Kalinic. Ne sono certo. Qualcosa deve essere successo.



Eh già. Questa non promette molto bene.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi noi siamo il Milan, non una squadretta di periferia. Dobbiamo mantenere comunque un certo stile, pensate al Real Madrid, potreste mai immaginare una cosa simile? io no. In questo senso Mirabelli dovrebbe più occuparsi del campo e giocatori piuttosto che di queste cose. Dal punto di vista dialettico è meglio mandare Fassone in TV.



Condordo in pieno. Può capitare una battuta infelice, niente di grave, ma Mirabelli deve stare più attento in certe occasioni così ufficiali.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ok, ma "là" potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa. Poteva intendere "ti rimandiamo in Croazia" oppure "ti rimandiamo in aeroporto" o che diamine ne so... Stanno facendo un processo alle intenzioni basato sulle loro supposizioni, con tanto di comunicato ufficiale. Per me è una cosa ridicola.



Ma è palese che riguardi la viola eh. Dove lo faceva ritornare?? se usi il verbo ritornare, significa che intendi il posto da dove provieni.
Comunque faccio un esempio semplice, pensiamo a Marmotta che durante la conferenza di presentazione di De Sciglio dice: Mi raccomando cercare di fare bene altrimenti ti rispediamo là. Voi cosa direste?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Eh già. Questa non promette molto bene.



Quello che alcuni stiamo cercando di dire da giorni. Ma guai a dirlo perché non sia mai esprimere critiche o preoccupazioni.


----------



## neoxes (22 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma è palese che riguardi la viola eh. Dove lo faceva ritornare?? se usi il verbo ritornare, significa che intendi il posto da dove provieni.
> Comunque faccio un esempio semplice, pensiamo a Marmotta che durante la conferenza di presentazione di De Sciglio dice: Mi raccomando cercare di fare bene altrimenti ti rispediamo là. Voi cosa direste?



Che gli abbiamo rifilato un pacco da 12M.

La Fiorentina ancora la mena per la qualificazione in CL di qualche anno fa, che dovremmo dire noi? Gli dovremmo fare un comunicato a settimana, secondo i loro parametri.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2017)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah, il politically correct italiano, mi fanno ridere. Ha usato "la", hanno ragione quelli della Fiorentina ad indignarsi, avrebbe dovuto dire: "o segni o ti rispediamo alla Fiorentina"
> 
> Mirabelli sta diventando il mio idolo, è un carroarmato, diplomazia zero e dice quello che pensa.



Ma lascia stare. Non ha detto nulla di scandaloso e pure qua sul forum c'è gente che da ragione alla Fiorentina e questo ti fa capire tutto. In questo paese non si può dire nulla che vada oltre alle solite minchi... di facciata, se no si è molto cattivi. Che birbante sto Mirabelli, meglio se sta nella sua stanza, che lui tra la gente civile non può stare, figuriamoci a parlare in TV dove poi lo vedono milioni di persone per bene.


----------



## koti (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*


Battutaccia che doveva evitare, l'ho pensato subito.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma è palese che riguardi la viola eh. Dove lo faceva ritornare?? se usi il verbo ritornare, significa che intendi il posto da dove provieni.
> Comunque faccio un esempio semplice, pensiamo a Marmotta che durante la conferenza di presentazione di De Sciglio dice: Mi raccomando cercare di fare bene altrimenti ti rispediamo là. Voi cosa direste?



Nulla. Cosa c'è di assurdo? Sarebbe palesemente una battuta, poi se sono uno che si crede intelligente, allora me la prenderei, senza dubbio.


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Agosto 2017)

Che pagliacci!


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Che gli abbiamo rifilato un pacco da 12M.
> 
> La Fiorentina ancora la mena per la qualificazione in CL di qualche anno fa, che dovremmo dire noi? Gli dovremmo fare un comunicato a settimana, secondo i loro parametri.



Non sono d'accordo con la prima parte, perché se marmotta avesse detto ti rispediamo là intendendo noi Milan, io mi sarei incaxxato.
Sulla viola, nulla da dire, sono stati ridicoli per la questione champions, d'accordo con te, ma appunto noi siamo il Milan loro la fiorentina. Abbiamo stili diversi e dobbiamo sempre dimostrarlo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quello che alcuni stiamo cercando di dire da giorni. Ma guai a dirlo perché non sia mai esprimere critiche o preoccupazioni.



il sollevare i dubbi è sacrosanto, cioè che viene contestato è l'isteria di certe esternazioni


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Nulla. Cosa c'è di assurdo? Sarebbe palesemente una battuta, poi se sono uno che si crede intelligente, allora me la prenderei, senza dubbio.



parere diverso, amen..
Io penso sia mancanza di rispetto. Il Real Madrid queste cose non le fa.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma è palese che riguardi la viola eh. Dove lo faceva ritornare?? se usi il verbo ritornare, significa che intendi il posto da dove provieni.
> Comunque faccio un esempio semplice, pensiamo a Marmotta che durante la conferenza di presentazione di De Sciglio dice: Mi raccomando cercare di fare bene altrimenti ti rispediamo là. Voi cosa direste?



Marotta non è Mirabelli, e Mirabelli lo sappiamo che è un tipo verace, umano, un popolano quasi. Se il papa dice "*****", ci scandalizziamo. Se lo dice Totti, ridiamo, perchè sappiamo che lui è un bonaccione. 

Quella della Fiorentina, addirittura attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, è una contestazione spicciola ed irrilevante.


----------



## edoardo (22 Agosto 2017)

Preferisco 1000 volte il modo di fare di Mirabelli al modo di fare di galliani che ogni fine mercato ci prendeva per i fondelli standosene a forte dei marmi o in sardegna.E' stato un periodo buio,un basso medioevo dal quale stiamo uscendo,in modo anche veloce.Viva MIRABELLI


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A QS:"Non posso sbagliare la scelta dell'attaccante".
> 
> E non si riferiva a Kalinic. Ne sono certo. Qualcosa deve essere successo.



Tutto questo arriva poi dopo settimane di silenzio. Le cose sono due, o avevano in mano una trattativa per un top vero ma poi è sfumata e hanno dovuto ripiegare a malinquore sul bistrattato (da Mirabelli anche) NK7, oppure in quei giorni di silenzio dalla Cina è arrivato un qualche veto, scenario che sarebbe un po' preoccupante diciamolo...

Io se chiudiamo il mercato con NK7 proprio tranquillo tranquillo non sono sinceramente. Per cui spero ancora in qualche sorpresa finale.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2017)

ma non credo sia stata una battuta o mancanza di rispetto, era evidente che a mirabelli l'acquisto costretto di kalinic non sia andato giù


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Marotta non è Mirabelli, e Mirabelli lo sappiamo che è un tipo verace, umano, un popolano quasi. Se il papa dice "*****", ci scandalizziamo. Se lo dice Totti, ridiamo, perchè sappiamo che lui è un bonaccione.
> 
> Quella della Fiorentina, addirittura attraverso un comunicato ufficiale, è una contestazione spicciola ed irrilevante.



forse non è chiaro, la viola è ridicola. Nessun dubbio. Ma noi dobbiamo essere impeccabili anche sotto il profilo mediatico. Altrimenti useranno qualsiasi arma per attaccarci, come sta già accadendo con questa uscita infelice. So perfettamente che Mirabelli non lo ha fatto con malizia, ma noi abbiamo uno stile, ritorniamo sempre a questo discorso. Noi siamo il Milan non il poggibonsi, con tutto il rispetto per questa squadra.


----------



## ultràinside (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*




Un "la" che era evidente una battuta al giocatore, ovvero LA alla Fiorentina.
Sono più loro che si sono denigrati con questo comunicato no sense, troppo genuino Mirabelli, per pensare questa cattiveria.

Riguardo la presentazione di NK, ho avuto anch io l impressione che è stata diversa da altre volte.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> parere diverso, amen..
> Io penso sia mancanza di rispetto. Il Real Madrid queste cose non le fa.



Esatto e non solo il Real  . 

Comunque non è la prima volta che Mirabelli se ne esce con qualche battuta fuori luogo, speriamo impari dagli sbagli, poi ci lamentiamo (giustamente!) delle dichiarazioni di Sky...


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> forse non è chiaro, la viola è ridicola. Nessun dubbio. Ma noi dobbiamo essere impeccabili anche sotto il profilo mediatico. Altrimenti useranno qualsiasi arma per attaccarci, come sta già accadendo con questa uscita infelice. So perfettamente che Mirabelli non lo ha fatto con malizia, ma noi abbiamo uno stile, ritorniamo sempre a questo discorso. Noi siamo il Milan non il poggibonsi, con tutto il rispetto per questa squadra.



Secondo me se la stessa battuta l'avesse fatta Galliani, la Fiorentina si sarebbe esentata da fare qualsiasi comunicato o intervista. Al massimo avrebbe risposto con un'altra battuta.

In questo momento abbiamo nemici su tutti i fronti, e quando gli altri iniziano a temerti ricorrono a ogni mezzo se sanno di avere la libertà di farlo (che con Galliani non avevano).


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



Ma che assurdità... al massimo se la poteva prendere Kalinic. Se Mirabelli avesse detto "se non segni ti licenzio" la Florentia Viola si sarebbe risentita? E' quello che intendeva Max. A me sembra che tutto l'ambiente sull'acquisto di NK non stia facendo i salti di gioia, (vedi Montella e la sua battuta sui giocatori di profilo internazionale); Max è quello più schietto e io lo adoro per questo


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



C'è una leggera prevenzione nei confronti del Milan, ma proprio leggera. Poteva comunque evitare la battuta, mettiamoci in modalità basso profilo o ci massacrano. Cominciamo a parlare con le vittorie


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> forse non è chiaro, la viola è ridicola. Nessun dubbio. Ma noi dobbiamo essere impeccabili anche sotto il profilo mediatico. Altrimenti useranno qualsiasi arma per attaccarci, come sta già accadendo con questa uscita infelice. So perfettamente che Mirabelli non lo ha fatto con malizia, ma noi abbiamo uno stile, ritorniamo sempre a questo discorso. Noi siamo il Milan non il poggibonsi, con tutto il rispetto per questa squadra.



Ascolta, lo stile cos'è? Perchè avevamo stile davanti, e poi dietro avevamo Galliani e Berlusconi che facevano porcate, prendendo per il sedere i tifosi. Certo, lo facevano con stile. Anche le polpette erano fatte con stile. Tanto, tanto stile.
Lo stile è il rispetto delle regole e del quieto vivere ma anche della propria identità. Mirabelli è così, e ce lo siamo presi a cuore proprio per questo. Quando dava la pacca a Donnarumma in mondovisione, non mi pare che nessuno si sia risentito, anzi. Che poi ovviamente tutti usino ogni nostra virgola per attaccarci è palese. Ma questo non significa che dobbiamo sentirci in colpa se diciamo "là" invece che "Fiorentina" o se Massimiliano fa il bonaccione con i giocatori che sono stati pagati milioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



Comunicato ridicolo che testimonia un atavico senso di inferiorità.


----------



## Kaw (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*


Sono ridicoli all'ennesima potenza, ve lo ricordate anche il comunicato su Ljajić?

Detto questo, noi dobbiamo essere perfetti e impeccabili.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ascolta, lo stile cos'è? Perchè avevamo stile davanti, e poi dietro avevamo Galliani e Berlusconi che facevano porcate, prendendo per il sedere i tifosi. Certo, lo facevano con stile. Anche le polpette erano fatte con stile. Tanto, tanto stile.
> Lo stile è il rispetto delle regole e del quieto vivere ma anche della propria identità. Mirabelli è così, e ce lo siamo presi a cuore proprio per questo. Quando dava la pacca a Donnarumma in mondovisione, non mi pare che nessuno si sia risentito, anzi. Che poi ovviamente tutti usino ogni nostra virgola per attaccarci è palese. Ma questo non significa che dobbiamo sentirci in colpa se diciamo "là" invece che "Fiorentina" o se Massimiliano fa il bonaccione con i giocatori che sono stati pagati milioni.



non è così mi dispiace. Non puoi ricordare solo gli ultimi anni. Informati su cosa era lo stile Milan, a partire dai giocatori fino alla società, ma non solo ora, ma anche nel periodo iniziale di Berlusconi o prima di lui.


----------



## cris (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*



what the fuck?

SQUILIBRATI


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ascolta, lo stile cos'è? Perchè avevamo stile davanti, e poi dietro avevamo Galliani e Berlusconi che facevano porcate, prendendo per il sedere i tifosi. Certo, lo facevano con stile. Anche le polpette erano fatte con stile. Tanto, tanto stile.
> Lo stile è il rispetto delle regole e del quieto vivere ma anche della propria identità. Mirabelli è così, e ce lo siamo presi a cuore proprio per questo. Quando dava la pacca a Donnarumma in mondovisione, non mi pare che nessuno si sia risentito, anzi. Che poi ovviamente tutti usino ogni nostra virgola per attaccarci è palese. Ma questo non significa che dobbiamo sentirci in colpa se diciamo "là" invece che "Fiorentina" o se Massimiliano fa il bonaccione con i giocatori che sono stati pagati milioni.



Da tifoso la cosa mi fa sorridere (soprattutto perchè per motivi privati sono arcinemico della Fiorentina) però è stata una battuta arrogante, stile Juve non stile Milan. Bisogna riconoscerlo.
Poi oh chissenefrega  l'importante è che in questi giorni ne organizzino qualche altra di presentazione, altro che Kalinic, sennò Mirabelli lo rimandiamo là


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Agosto 2017)

Mirabelli è stato fin troppo cortese, fossi stato in lui a Kalinic avrei detto di segnare altrimenti l'avrei rispedito nella fogna da cui l'ho raccolto (perchè la Fiorentina è una fogna di squadra oggettivamente).


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ACF Fiorentina esprime stupore e dissenso per il tono utilizzato dal Direttore Sportivo di AC Milan Massimiliano Mirabelli durante la presentazione del calciatore Nikola Kalinic. I termini utilizzati dal Dirigente rossonero, che parlando della possibilità di far tornare il calciatore croato alla Fiorentina, ha usato un denigratorio 'là', appaiono totalmente fuori luogo e decisamente evitabili. Ci terremmo a ricordare al DS Mirabelli che la Fiorentina è una società importante nella quale hanno giocato campioni che hanno fatto la storia del calcio e che questo Club rappresenta Firenze, una delle città più belle e conosciute al mondo e che pertanto merita e pretende, nel riferirsi ad esso oggi e in futuro, un rigoroso rispetto*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è così mi dispiace. Non puoi ricordare solo gli ultimi anni. Informati su cosa era lo stile Milan, a partire dai giocatori fino alla società, ma non solo ora, ma anche nel periodo iniziale di Berlusconi o prima di lui.


Perché a te piaceva lo stile "si fa male Buffon in amichevole contro di noi? Regaliamo abbiati! Così prendo un po' si voti"??
Detto questo la battuta era evitabilissima, ma lo stile Berlusconi aveva sempre secondo e terzo fini..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2017)

*Comunicato AC Milan: "A seguito della nota ufficiale della Fiorentina sulle parole del nostro Direttore Sportivo e Responsabile dell’Area Tecnica al momento della firma di Nikola Kalinic, giudicate “fuori luogo e evitabili”, AC Milan intende condividere le seguenti dichiarazioni di Massimiliano Mirabelli: 
”Provo da sempre grande stima e ammirazione per la Fiorentina, la sua proprietà, i suoi manager, i suoi tifosi. Se qualcuno ha percepito nelle mie parole una mancanza di rispetto, me ne scuso. Credo fosse evidente, per il tono, la mia espressione, lo stesso linguaggio del corpo, che quanto detto non voleva che essere una battuta colloquiale, certo non un contenuto dal tono denigratorio".*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato AC Milan: "A seguito della nota ufficiale della Fiorentina sulle parole del nostro Direttore Sportivo e Responsabile dell’Area Tecnica al momento della firma di Nikola Kalinic, giudicate “fuori luogo e evitabili”, AC Milan intende condividere le seguenti dichiarazioni di Massimiliano Mirabelli:
> ”Provo da sempre grande stima e ammirazione per la Fiorentina, la sua proprietà, i suoi manager, i suoi tifosi. Se qualcuno ha percepito nelle mie parole una mancanza di rispetto, me ne scuso. Credo fosse evidente, per il tono, la mia espressione, lo stesso linguaggio del corpo, che quanto detto non voleva che essere una battuta colloquiale, certo non un contenuto dal tono denigratorio".*



ottimo, e anche la fiorentina ha avuto il suo momento di gloria quest'anno


----------



## neoxes (22 Agosto 2017)




----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché a te piaceva lo stile "si fa male Buffon in amichevole contro di noi? Regaliamo abbiati! Così prendo un po' si voti"??
> Detto questo la battuta era evitabilissima, ma lo stile Berlusconi aveva sempre secondo e terzo fini..



chissà come mai abbiamo fatto un comunicato di scuse.
Evidentemente hanno capito anche loro di aver fatto un piccolo errore, in buona fede, ma pur sempre errore.
Stop, fine della storia. Hanno fatto bene a rispondere. Non diamo alibi e motivi per attaccarci.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Da tifoso la cosa mi fa sorridere (soprattutto perchè per motivi privati sono arcinemico della Fiorentina) però è stata una battuta arrogante, stile Juve non stile Milan. Bisogna riconoscerlo.
> Poi oh chissenefrega  l'importante è che in questi giorni ne organizzino qualche altra di presentazione, altro che Kalinic, sennò Mirabelli lo rimandiamo là



Ma dove sarebbe l'arroganza? Arrogante è se usi "là" come a dire "in quel posto di m" o "da quei ridicoli". Qui il senso era semplicemente "se non segni, ti mando via". Era puramente un discorso tra DS e giocatore. Il solito modo con cui Mirabelli ha cercato di accompagnare la pacca sulla gamba con una sorta di patto più "umano". Un accordo a voce per il bene del Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato AC Milan: "A seguito della nota ufficiale della Fiorentina sulle parole del nostro Direttore Sportivo e Responsabile dell’Area Tecnica al momento della firma di Nikola Kalinic, giudicate “fuori luogo e evitabili”, AC Milan intende condividere le seguenti dichiarazioni di Massimiliano Mirabelli:
> ”Provo da sempre grande stima e ammirazione per la Fiorentina, la sua proprietà, i suoi manager, i suoi tifosi. Se qualcuno ha percepito nelle mie parole una mancanza di rispetto, me ne scuso. Credo fosse evidente, per il tono, la mia espressione, lo stesso linguaggio del corpo, che quanto detto non voleva che essere una battuta colloquiale, certo non un contenuto dal tono denigratorio".*



up


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato AC Milan: "A seguito della nota ufficiale della Fiorentina sulle parole del nostro Direttore Sportivo e Responsabile dell’Area Tecnica al momento della firma di Nikola Kalinic, giudicate “fuori luogo e evitabili”, AC Milan intende condividere le seguenti dichiarazioni di Massimiliano Mirabelli:
> ”Provo da sempre grande stima e ammirazione per la Fiorentina, la sua proprietà, i suoi manager, i suoi tifosi. Se qualcuno ha percepito nelle mie parole una mancanza di rispetto, me ne scuso. Credo fosse evidente, per il tono, la mia espressione, lo stesso linguaggio del corpo, che quanto detto non voleva che essere una battuta colloquiale, certo non un contenuto dal tono denigratorio".*



Ma infatti. Non mi sembra nemmeno il caso di precisare che stesse scherzando.. Mah..


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Spenti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato AC Milan: "A seguito della nota ufficiale della Fiorentina sulle parole del nostro Direttore Sportivo e Responsabile dell’Area Tecnica al momento della firma di Nikola Kalinic, giudicate “fuori luogo e evitabili”, AC Milan intende condividere le seguenti dichiarazioni di Massimiliano Mirabelli:
> ”Provo da sempre grande stima e ammirazione per la Fiorentina, la sua proprietà, i suoi manager, i suoi tifosi. Se qualcuno ha percepito nelle mie parole una mancanza di rispetto, me ne scuso. Credo fosse evidente, per il tono, la mia espressione, lo stesso linguaggio del corpo, che quanto detto non voleva che essere una battuta colloquiale, certo non un contenuto dal tono denigratorio".*



Abbiamo dato i 10 minuti di gloria anche quest altri perdenti. Andiamo avanti per la nostra strada che i fegati in esplosione sono tanti.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Agosto 2017)

La vedo una polemica creata dal nulla per polemizzare sul nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma dove sarebbe l'arroganza? Arrogante è se usi "là" come a dire "in quel posto di m" o "da quei ridicoli". Qui il senso era semplicemente "se non segni, ti mando via". Era puramente un discorso tra DS e giocatore. Il solito modo con cui Mirabelli ha cercato di accompagnare la pacca sulla gamba con una sorta di patto più "umano". Un accordo a voce per il bene del Milan.



Avesse detto davvero "da quei ridicoli" sarei corso a Casa Milan ad abbracciarlo, altrochè


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2017)

Dai ammettiamolo, è stata una leggerezza da personaggio pane e salame quale è il grande Mira, giusto il comunicato di scuse, ma direi niente di grave. Di là hanno una città contro per avergli venduto mezza squadra, e aver iniziato con un bel 0-3, devono leccare i tifosi. Non credo ahimè per loro che questo basterà....


----------



## nimloth (22 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato AC Milan: "A seguito della nota ufficiale della Fiorentina sulle parole del nostro Direttore Sportivo e Responsabile dell’Area Tecnica al momento della firma di Nikola Kalinic, giudicate “fuori luogo e evitabili”, AC Milan intende condividere le seguenti dichiarazioni di Massimiliano Mirabelli:
> ”Provo da sempre grande stima e ammirazione per la Fiorentina, la sua proprietà, i suoi manager, i suoi tifosi. Se qualcuno ha percepito nelle mie parole una mancanza di rispetto, me ne scuso. Credo fosse evidente, per il tono, la mia espressione, lo stesso linguaggio del corpo, che quanto detto non voleva che essere una battuta colloquiale, certo non un contenuto dal tono denigratorio".*



Noi stiamo ancora aspettando il comunicato di scuse della D'Amico...


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2017)

E' comunque è un dato di fatto che il rumore dei nemici diventa sempre più potente. Ragazzi mettetevi dei panni di Pallotta COrvino, lo stesso Thoir o Sabatini che hanno più volte avuto da ridire sul nostro mercato. Col nostro mercato gli abbiamo rotto troppo le scatole, tutti i tifosi dicono ai loro presidenti, "Guardate il Milan quanto spende e noi siamo dei pezzenti". Mettetevi anche nei panni di sta povera gente e ricordatevi come eravamo conciati noi fino al 13 aprile....


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dai ammettiamolo, è stata una leggerezza da personaggio pane e salame quale è il grande Mira, giusto il comunicato di scuse, ma direi niente di grave. Di là hanno una città contro per avergli venduto mezza squadra, e aver iniziato con un bel 0-3, devono leccare i tifosi. Non credo ahimè per loro che questo basterà....



Esatto.

Comunque il discorso mi pare chiuso. Spero che Mirabelli continui a fare bene il suo ruolo di DS, rimanendo autentico anche in conferenza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Agosto 2017)

La risposta di Mirabelli mi pare appropriata, passiamo oltre


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Agosto 2017)

È bello vedere come finalmente abbiamo un dirigente serio che incute timore, altro che Galliani che faceva più tenerezza di un neonato.
I giornali e le televisioni devono capire che il Milan sta tornando grande e non conviene farsi noi come nemici


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



.


----------



## wildfrank (22 Agosto 2017)

Ammazza che permalosi sti gigliati!


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2017)

Che poi non fosse Kalinic la prima scelta mi sembra logico. Se davvero avessero voluto prendere lui avrebbero chiuso 2 mesi fa, non ora.


----------



## Edric (22 Agosto 2017)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> La vedo una polemica creata dal nulla per polemizzare sul nulla.



No, ma davvero dici che è così ? 

Quindi vuoi dire che non interverrà anche l'Unicef, per tutelare tutti quei bambini, puri e innocenti, che rischiano di restare psicologicamente turbati dal Mirabelli (rossoe)nero e dai suoi sferzanti *"Là"*. ?


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2017)

Era una battuta. Ridicola la viola.


----------



## Symon (22 Agosto 2017)

Era evidentemente una battuta non di cattivo gusto (che Mirabelli spesso fà), e quindi non da commentare. Commentare oltretutto su una cretinata del genere, è abbastanza assimilabile all'uscita a vuoto della D'Amico. Con la mora e Pallotta fanno un bel tris di code di paglia. E' evidente che il Milan che torna padrone, DA FASTIDIO A MOLTI...E NOI GODIAMOOOOOO!!!
Tralaltro ha anche un fondo di ragione e non solo ironia...30 mln per un attaccante di 29 anni..deve solo segnare, se lo fà bene, altrimenti può anche andare a giocare a scacchi. Comunque il titolare è André Silva, il vice è Cutrone. Le briciole a lui.


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Ah, ho capito; volevano che dicesse: "O segni o ti rimando alla Florentia Viola".


----------



## __king george__ (22 Agosto 2017)

proviamo per un attimo però a immaginare il caso a parti invertite: tipo noi cediamo un giocatore alla juve e questi alla presentazione dicono "o fai bene o ti rispediamo LA'" 

beh....secondo ci saremmo inc...di brutto altro che storie...


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Permalosetti in quel di Firenze,eh? Magari non sarà stato il massimo dell'eleganza,ma è pur sempre solo un avverbio di luogo,mica una parolaccia! Comunque grande prontezza di Mirabelli nello scusarsi,quindi caso chiuso.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Agosto 2017)

Giusto il comunicato almeno chiudiamo subito sta ridicola storia


----------



## Victorss (22 Agosto 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Era evidentemente una battuta non di cattivo gusto (che Mirabelli spesso fà), e quindi non da commentare. Commentare oltretutto su una cretinata del genere, è abbastanza assimilabile all'uscita a vuoto della D'Amico. Con la mora e Pallotta fanno un bel tris di code di paglia. E' evidente che il Milan che torna padrone, DA FASTIDIO A MOLTI...E NOI GODIAMOOOOOO!!!
> Tralaltro ha anche un fondo di ragione e non solo ironia...30 mln per un attaccante di 29 anni..deve solo segnare, se lo fà bene, altrimenti può anche andare a giocare a scacchi. Comunque il titolare è André Silva, il vice è Cutrone. Le briciole a lui.


Intanto 25 milioni non sono 30. 
E vedrai che a meno di un esplosione inaspettata di Silva già quest' anno, il titolare sarà Nikola a mani basse.


----------



## bmb (22 Agosto 2017)

Falliti.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Intanto 25 milioni non sono 30.
> E vedrai che a meno di un esplosione inaspettata di Silva già quest' anno, il titolare sarà Nikola a mani basse.



Io penso che la scelta specifica di aver preso Silva e Kalinic (con Cutrone nel terzo slot) significhi in maniera abbastanza evidente che punteremo su tutti e 3 a seconde delle occasioni, dando quindi a ognuno la possibilità di giocare e segnare. Certo, dei tre Kalinic è il più pronto: conosce il campionato, è più esperto ed è un giocatore fatto e finito. Nelle partite che richiedono concentrazione mentale, probabilmente giocherà lui dal primo minuto. In Europa League, Coppa Italia e contro squadre dalla 10a in giù, potrebbero partire Silva oppure Cutrone. Ci sarà una buona rotazione.

Se avessimo preso invece la punta TOP al posto di Kalinic, avremmo rischiato di soffocare troppo la crescita di Silva e di Cutrone. Mentre se lo avessimo preso subitissimo, ci saremmo ritrovati con un Bacca spaccaspogliatoio e con un Lapadula che diffiicilmente avrebbe mai visto il campo; e Cutrone non avrebbe mai visto nemmeno la panchina.


----------



## patriots88 (22 Agosto 2017)

della valle sempre più patetici


----------



## Pivellino (22 Agosto 2017)

Imho ha sbagliato formalmente Mirabelli, comunque tutto questo politically correct mi sta sulle balls


----------



## neoxes (22 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Io penso che la scelta specifica di aver preso Silva e Kalinic (con Cutrone nel terzo slot) significhi in maniera abbastanza evidente che punteremo su tutti e 3 a seconde delle occasioni, dando quindi a ognuno la possibilità di giocare e segnare. Certo, dei tre Kalinic è il più pronto: conosce il campionato, è più esperto ed è un giocatore fatto e finito. Nelle partite che richiedono concentrazione mentale, probabilmente giocherà lui dal primo minuto. In Europa League, Coppa Italia e contro squadre dalla 10a in giù, potrebbero partire Silva oppure Cutrone. Ci sarà una buona rotazione.
> 
> Se avessimo preso invece la punta TOP al posto di Kalinic, avremmo rischiato di soffocare troppo la crescita di Silva e di Cutrone. Mentre se lo avessimo preso subitissimo, ci saremmo ritrovati con un Bacca spaccaspogliatoio e con un Lapadula che diffiicilmente avrebbe mai visto il campo; e Cutrone non avrebbe mai visto nemmeno la panchina.



La scelta di Kalinic è "giusta" in ottica A.Silva. Così come quella di Biglia è stata giusta in ottica Locatelli.
Sono giocatori utili a far crescere gli altri che potenzialmente possono diventare top player.
Personalmente avrei preferito un cambio di modulo, due punte e trequartista, ed il top in attacco.
Così da mettere ognuno nella posizione più congeniale e lasciare comunque spazio a Silva e Cutrone ed alternare 3 moduli: 4312, 4321 e 4231.


----------



## krull (22 Agosto 2017)

Uscita infelice di Mirabelli. Piace la sua genuinità però mette in primo luogo in cattiva luce Kalinic E in secondo luogo mette inchiostro nelle biro dei pennaioli. Bene le scuse umili di chi sa di aver sbagliato.


----------



## ARKANA (22 Agosto 2017)

Come (giustamente) ce la siamo presi con la d amico, così possono fare anche loro, senza contare che non è la prima volta che sarebbe meglio stesse zitto, è per colpa sua che il borussia si è infastidito e ha iniziato a fare muro su auba, a me i bla bla bla non sono mai piaciuti, caduta di stile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Agosto 2017)

Ormai non si può più dire nulla..il calcio è diventato un salotto di checche isteriche..


----------



## neoxes (22 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Come (giustamente) ce la siamo presi con la d amico, così possono fare anche loro, senza contare che non è la prima volta che sarebbe meglio stesse zitto, è per colpa sua che il borussia si è infastidito e ha iniziato a fare muro su auba, a me i bla bla bla non sono mai piaciuti, caduta di stile.



Ma secondo te, dei manager professionisti fanno saltare affari da 50+ milioni di euro per una dichiarazione, seppur infelice? Non ci credo, dai... Se la trattativa è saltata il motivo è la distanza economica, non le dichiarazioni.
Altrimenti gente come Mourinho o Wenger o lo stesso Conte dovrebbero avere le porte chiuse praticamente ovunque...


----------



## Scii95 (22 Agosto 2017)

Che esagerazione! Era palesemente una battuta, va bene che poteva evitarla, ma davvero ora pure queste stupidaggini sono diventate importanti? Come sono messi male mamma mia..


----------



## ARKANA (22 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te, dei manager professionisti fanno saltare affari da 50+ milioni di euro per una dichiarazione, seppur infelice? Non ci credo, dai... Se la trattativa è saltata il motivo è la distanza economica, non le dichiarazioni.
> Altrimenti gente come Mourinho o Wenger o lo stesso Conte dovrebbero avere le porte chiuse praticamente ovunque...



Sì ma qui stiamo parlando del Borussia, la stessa squadra che infastidita dal Bayern ha preferito far scadere il contratto a Lewandowski piuttosto che darglielo,quindi il tuo ragionamento poteva essere giusto se non ci fossero stati loro di mezzo

Ulteriore episodio che conferma la mia teOria è Dembele, quante squadre hanno "matti" in squadra e quante hanno fatto come il borussia con un giocatore del suo calibro? A questi non frega niente, prima il rispetto e poi tutto il resto.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (22 Agosto 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda non doveva neanche scusarsi.

Che poi basta con sto stile milan... Io voglio una società vincente, lo stile lo lascio volentieri ad altri.


----------



## Scii95 (22 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Come (giustamente) ce la siamo presi con la d amico, così possono fare anche loro, senza contare che non è la prima volta che sarebbe meglio stesse zitto, è per colpa sua che il borussia si è infastidito e ha iniziato a fare muro su auba, a me i bla bla bla non sono mai piaciuti, caduta di stile.



Sono due cose completamente diverse. Noi ce la siamo presi con la D'Amico per cose ben più importanti di questa roba. E di sicuro la trattativa per Aubameyang non si è chiusa perchè si sono infastiditi.. Ha fatto muro semplicemente perché la volontà del Borussia è stata sempre e sola quella di trattenere il giocatore, visto che non l'ha mai messo sul mercato. Se Aubameyang diceva espressamente che voleva andare via e si imponeva con la società, prima di tutto non ci sarebbe stato solo il Milan sul giocatore, ma sopratutto il Borussia sarebbe stato costretto a venderlo. Queste, invece, sono veramente stupidaggini che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra. Il Milan è stato attaccato ripetutamente durante gli ultimi 2 anni, tra Mr. Bee e il closing che non arrivava mai, le cavolate che hanno sparato sulle fideiussioni e tutto il resto che sicuramente sapete. Se la Fiorentina vende mezza squadra (per volere loro, ci tengo a sottolinearlo) e poi se la prendono per una battuta stupida, allora non meritano nemmeno di essere calcolati.


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chissà come mai abbiamo fatto un comunicato di scuse.
> Evidentemente hanno capito anche loro di aver fatto un piccolo errore, in buona fede, ma pur sempre errore.
> Stop, fine della storia. Hanno fatto bene a rispondere. Non diamo alibi e motivi per attaccarci.



Infatti ho detto pure io che abbiamo fatto un errore, ma il precedente stile non mi piaceva per nulla.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> proviamo per un attimo però a immaginare il caso a parti invertite: tipo noi cediamo un giocatore alla juve e questi alla presentazione dicono "o fai bene o ti rispediamo LA'"
> 
> beh....secondo ci saremmo inc...di brutto altro che storie...



Ho provato a farlo, e posso dirvi che se fossi un tifoso viola mi sentirei 100 volte più in imbarazzo di quanto potrei esserlo da milanista. Per quanto mi riguarda è una delle polemiche più sciocche che abbia mai sentito. Le cose che mi mettono a disagio sono altre, tipo gli attacchi del dirigente del Borussia in seguito alle dichiarazioni di Fassone su Aubameyang.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



ma ha fatto bene chi se ne frega della florentia viola


----------



## ARKANA (22 Agosto 2017)

Scii95 ha scritto:


> Sono due cose completamente diverse. Noi ce la siamo presi con la D'Amico per cose ben più importanti di questa roba. E di sicuro la trattativa per Aubameyang non si è chiusa perchè si sono infastiditi.. Ha fatto muro semplicemente perché la volontà del Borussia è stata sempre e sola quella di trattenere il giocatore, visto che non l'ha mai messo sul mercato. Se Aubameyang diceva espressamente che voleva andare via e si imponeva con la società, prima di tutto non ci sarebbe stato solo il Milan sul giocatore, ma sopratutto il Borussia sarebbe stato costretto a venderlo. Queste, invece, sono veramente stupidaggini che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra. Il Milan è stato attaccato ripetutamente durante gli ultimi 2 anni, tra Mr. Bee e il closing che non arrivava mai, le cavolate che hanno sparato sulle fideiussioni e tutto il resto che sicuramente sapete. Se la Fiorentina vende mezza squadra (per volere loro, ci tengo a sottolinearlo) e poi se la prendono per una battuta stupida, allora non meritano nemmeno di essere calcolati.



Sicuramente la cosa della d amico era più grave di questa,nessuno lo metto in dubbio, c'è da dire che poteva benissimo risparmiarsela, anche perchè essendo l obbligo di riscatto non sarebbe potuto tornare indietro comunque, quindi se avesse evitato di dire una cosa senza senso ne avrebbero giovato tutti e non si sarebbe aperta una polemica (durata comunque poco), per quanto riguarda auba, come scritto sopra, il borussia è quella squadra che si è permessa di mandare via lewandowski a 0 pur di non venderlo un anno prima e che si permette (per quanto abbia ragione) di mettere uno come dembele fuori rosa, non credo che altre squadra con dei giocatori così forti farebbero le stesse cose,quindi si, ho tutte le ragioni per pensare che la trattativa sia saltata anche per le sue dichiarazioni, ovviamente quello che ho scritto è una.mia opinione personale quindi liberissimo di non condividerla


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2017)

comunque godo ancora
mai più trattative con i viola please, altro che badelj


----------



## mabadi (22 Agosto 2017)

il senso era ti mando via e gli è uscita male la frase.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque godo ancora
> mai più trattative con i viola please, altro che badelj



Concordo: Firenze bellissima città ma la Fiorentina è una squadretta di terzo livello nel pur mediocre campionato italiano; a livello di storia conta di più la Pro Patria e hanno pure la sfacciataggine di considerarsi rivali delle big: mai sopportati, dovessi fare io delle dichiarazioni pubbliche su sti qui ci andrei giù pesantissimo.


----------



## AllanX (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Ma dai, adesso fanno polemiche anche per una stupida battuta. E poi cosa ci sarebbe di " denigratorio" nell'epiteto:"la"? Avrebbe dovuto dire:"vedi di segnare senno ti rimandiamo a Firenze"?
Francamente mi pare ridicolo che la Florentia se la prenda cosi a male, anche se una società con una storia vincente come la loro, con una dirigenza tra le piu amate al mondo dai propri tifosi e che finora fatto un mercato da 10 e lode "merita e pretende rigoroso rispetto" 
Appare evidente che un Milan in condizioni pietose come negli ultimi 10 anni faceva felici tutti, televisioni e squadre, mentre adesso stanno ricominciando a temerci, e fanno bene perché siamo tornati.


----------



## Anguus (22 Agosto 2017)

Volendo analizzare in maniera seria le parole di Mirabelli, dette in tono colloquiale, scherzoso, senza alcuna intenzione di voler comunicare altro, bisognerebbe in effetti considerare quel "là" a cosa andrebbe riferito. Se con quel "là" si vuole dare tono denigratorio alla gestione del acf Fiorentina da parte dei Della Valle, beh..è stato anche educato; cosa avrebbe dovuto dire?? Che Kalinic sarebbe tornato ad una società gloriosa, modello di correttezza nei confronti dei tifosi?? Una società che da anni minaccia di vendere al primo acquirente che capita, con presidente o presidenti tutto tranne che tifosi fiorentini; e se si vuole restringere quel "là" a quest'anno, la "minaccia" di Mirabelli era quella di rispedire Kalinic ad una società che in una sessione di mercato è riuscita a smantellare tutto ciò che c'era da smantellare. Quindi sinceramente questo pulpito d'orgoglio quando ti prende per il cu*o mezzo mondo perché non hai manco i giocatori per fare un allenamento non lo capisco.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (22 Agosto 2017)

ha provato la battuta ma è uscita male, che sia la fiorentina o qualsiasi altra squadra, le scuse sono dovute.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Agosto 2017)

Azz, quindi "là" è sinonimo di "Firenze" o di "Fiorentina"? Non si smette mai di imparare.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque godo ancora
> mai più trattative con i viola please, altro che badelj



Gliel'abbiamo messo "là".


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Azz, quindi "là" è sinonimo di "Firenze" o di "Fiorentina"? Non si smette mai di imparare.



Va beh, era ovvio che si riferisse alla Fiorentina. Non è quello il punto 

Il problema è far passare il "là" come un "Kalinic, caro, se non segni, ti faccio tornare là. Lo so che ti fa paura quel posto di melma, quei perdenti", quando invece voleva solo dire "Kalinic, caro, se non segni, ti caccio nel giro di 1 anno. Fai del tuo meglio".

Coda di paglia, egocentrismo, moto d'orgoglio ingiustificabile visto il disastro che stanno compiendo: non so cosa li abbia spinti ad arrivare addirittura al comunicato ufficiale. Quel che è certo è che F & M si saranno fatti una risatona con doppio salto carpiato. La replica è solo per "etichetta", nulla di più. Staranno ancora ridendo di quei falliti dei Della Valle.


----------



## patriots88 (22 Agosto 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> ha provato la battuta ma è uscita male, che sia la fiorentina o qualsiasi altra squadra, le scuse sono dovute.



maronna quando fate i professorini fate morire lol


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Sicuramente era ironico ma poteva risparmiarsela: se l'avessero fatto con un giocatore del Milan appena ceduto a voi sarebbe piaciuto? A meno di certo. Derica dalla sua genuinità, d'accordo, però a volte bisogna pensare un po' di più a quello che si vuole dire. Poi non è cascato il mondo, per carità...
Di sicuro la Fiorentina non ha perso tempo in quanto a comunicati da casalinghe isteriche. Un minimo di tolleranza, non dicano che non hanno inteso la "battuta" dovuta alla genuinità e la persona alla mano, qual è Mirabilia. I viola pensassero un po' più allo sfacelo della squadra che hanno messo in piedi invece di preoccuparsi troppo appena a qualcuno scappa una frase un po' buttata lì.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2017)

Perdonatemi, eh. Ma se alla prima conferenza Fassone si è permesso di dire - con tono scherzoso ma comunque perculante- "la seconda squadra di Milano", quando si parlava della quiestione stadio e dell'Inter, e nessuno ha detto niente. Perchè adesso si fa tutto sto casino per un "là" che non aveva alcun tono denigratorio nei confronti della Fiorentina? 

Questa è ipocrisia bella e buona, di una società che sta con il fiato dei tifosi sul collo e vuole farsi vedere innamorata dei colori. Intanto dietro stanno smantellando tutto e rischiano di arrivare a ridosso della zona retrocessione a fine anno.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, eh. Ma se alla prima conferenza Fassone si è permesso di dire - con tono scherzoso ma comunque perculante- "la seconda squadra di Milano", quando si parlava della quiestione stadio e dell'Inter, e nessuno ha detto niente. Perchè adesso si fa tutto sto casino per un "là" che non aveva alcun tono denigratorio nei confronti della Fiorentina?
> 
> Questa è ipocrisia bella e buona, di una società che sta con il fiato dei tifosi sul collo e vuole farsi vedere innamorata dei colori. Intanto dietro stanno smantellando tutto e rischiano di arrivare a ridosso della zona retrocessione a fine anno.


.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Agosto 2017)

Ma anche se il tono fosse stato denigratori, dov'è il problema? La Fiorentina è una squadretta, pure piuttosto ridicola, dato che credono di essere una società importante, come da loro stessi affermato. 
Questo è stravolgimento della realtà.


----------



## Symon (22 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Intanto 25 milioni non sono 30.
> E vedrai che a meno di un esplosione inaspettata di Silva già quest' anno, il titolare sarà Nikola a mani basse.


L'ingaggio lo paghi tu? Comunque fa poca differenza. Imho Silva e' potenzialmente, ma anche attualmente per alcune cose superiore a Kalinic. Il titolare e' Silva su cui hanno puntato da subito a Giugno e speso 40mln. Poi si comprano le riserve come Kalinic.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



In che Paese di asini viviamo.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Duro comunicato della Fiorentina contro Mirabelli per la battuta fatta durante la presentazione di Kalinic:"O segni o ti rimando là". Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2017)




----------



## IDRIVE (23 Agosto 2017)

Ma Mirabelli ha pure perso del tempo per rispondere e chiarire? Ma si vedeva lontano un miglio che era una battuta. Certo che i dirigenti violacei le inventano tutte per distogliere le attenzioni dei propri tifosi dal processo di smantellamento della loro squadra.


----------

